# CHUFF PIPES



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.summerlands-chuffer.co.uk/#

Anoy you neighbors,its music in our ears!

Looks like it works !

Manfred Diel


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

You have me interested! Just contacted them to place an order. 

Larry


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I put a Summerlands Chuffer Pipe (SCRH-1) in my Roundhouse Billy and the installation took less than 30 minutes. The instructions that come with it are easy to follow and right on. Only tools needed are a flat head screw drive to remove the 3 screws holding the smoke box on, a small file or emory board, and a cutting wheel for your Dremmel tool (or a small metal saw if you don't have a Dremmel). Other than cutting the two exhaust pipes to the proper length, no modifications are required. The chuff pipe is a press fit on to the two cut exhaust pipes.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Carl,*

*How does it sound?*

*Tom*


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a Summerfield chuffer from NGT Models and installed it in my Fort Wilderness Ruby; the sound is now awesome - very loud and distinct chuffs even at low speeds. As a side benefit I no longer get showered with steam and oil when starting up. 

Garrett


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,
I've only run Billy solo so far. It is louder than before, but due to the size of the device, the chuff is a little high pitched compared to my two bark boxes. But, it's a definite improvement that I can hear and I'm sure will improve even more with a load of cars. A good test will be at ECLST this coming weekend when I can run it inside, take a video and compare it to the video I took last year. By the way, my Billy is about 17 or 18 years old (I think it's a second generation because the smoke box is removable) with several hundred runs and many hours on it and no overhaul, so I suppose a lack of compression is playing a part in the quality of the sound. My guess is that the chuff pipe would sound a lot louder on a tight locomotive.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I should get mine early next week for my Aristo Mikado, will take it down to Martys on Friday.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Let me know how it works out. Send me a couple of Pics. Later RJD


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

I added a home made Chuff Pipe to my Mamod. Now i can hear it from the far side of my loop (about 40' away). It chuffs great on a small grade with four tipper cars.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my Summerlands Chuffer today from NGT Models. I had sent them the stock chuff pipe from my Aristo LS Mikado. Got it back
real fast. It was an easy install, main thing is to use a piece of K&S brass, about 1/4" i.d., cut a slot across the end and bend it out slightly
so it goes over the nut to unscrew the stock chuff pipe. Luckily that piece will slide over the Chuffer when you install it.








I had tried a couple like this, but not that thick of brass, it is capped on the end also. You can see it is soldered on near the Aristo nut.








You can see the top of the chuffer. I have not tried it out yet.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lotsasteam on 12 Sep 2009 09:44 PM 

Anoy you neighbors,its music in our ears!


Manfred Diel





What!!!! You think I need a noisy steamer to annoy my neighbors..... You underestimate me young man...


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks good. Would this be a simple unscrew the existing pipe and screw in the chuff pipe in a Riby/Ida/Mimi? Do any of you have one in a Ruby yet? My Ida barely whispers when it's running.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Spanier ordered one for his Ida, they make a model for it. I think most of their installations are just a un-screw and screw in. Removing 

the smokebox is not necessary for most of the locomotives, as I understand, Might check out their web site. Link is in the first message.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

What i am worried about is the exhaust heat might damage the plastic around the stack because of restricted exit area! 

Manfred Diel 

Dave: The diesel toot toot will do too !!!


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

The (Fort Wilderness) Ruby is just an unscrew and screw in affair. Though on mine I did take the stack off to see how it all fit and to make it easier to get the chuff pipe squared up. About half an hour in all. Garrett


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Manfred, when I sealed the gap between the metal smokebox and the boiler, I also added some insulation, have a piece in 
front of the front boiler plug also.


----------



## scl (May 12, 2008)

Hi 

Just read this thread and thought some folk might be interested with my experiences with the Summerlands Chuff Pipes. 

As far as I know, I was the first to fit one to a Roundhouse Sandy River #24. It was a fiddly job, but the result speaks for itself: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdI5_KW7Q2U 

Grateful thanks to Trevor (main131) for letting me use his great railway to try her out. He also took the vid. 

Having fit this and being extemely satisfied, I emailed Chris Bird (the designer) enquiring about a Chuff Pipe for the Accucraft 3 Cyl Shay. After a few exchanges of information he sent me a protoype to try out (not having a Shay himself). The results were disappointing, probably because of the beat of the 3 cylinders, but I asked if he could make a few changes so I could try it with my 2 cylinder Shay. The necessary changes were made and Chris speedily sent the version back to me. This was an instant success and a complete doddle to fit - it merely screws directly into the manifold replacing the original exhaust pipe. The transformation was incredible, the resulting chuff was almost too loud! Some changes were made to this prototpe, and I do believe this chuff pipe should be ready to order, if not now, then very soon. 

I have a few shots on Youtube, but believe me the sound on the vid just doesn't do justice to the real thing! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=045n-fXLqSI 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rbUjfVSFuk 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVksy2egqqo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWOnh3PdaTc 

(links made active by Peter Bunce - moderator)

I hadn't posted anything before on these forums because of it being Chris' baby, but as it looks like these Chuffers are already arriving in the USA, I don't think I've stolen his thunder - I sincerely hope not anyway! 

BTW - I'm just a very satisfied customer of this device - I have no other connections with Summerlands apart from my voluntary help with the Shay. 

Cheers 
Ken Wright


----------



## emartin187 (Jan 19, 2008)

I installed the Chuffer in my Ruby with good results. A bit more hiss than I would like, but a keeper. I also tried a Chuffer in my Accucraft C-21. It has some improvement in chuff but even more hiss than the Ruby. I’m going to fiddle a bit to see if I can get more bass sound. 

emartin187 
Home of the Thunder Valley Narrow Gauge 
Home of the Martin Track Sweepers and TrakrTotes 
SA 360


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

I've installed the Chuffer in an Accucraft Earl. Very easy install. 

There's a noticeable (although not dramatic) difference in sound when running the engine on rollers, I'm certain that would be more apparent on a track with a load on the engine. Nice side effect was that the exhaust was more visible.


----------



## emartin187 (Jan 19, 2008)

You probably won't hear much chuff running on rollers, but when you run on a grade, the chuff sound is much better. I just ran my C-21 on 4% to 8% grades and the sound is quite good. As I reported before is has quite a hiss with the chuff sound, but still pretty good. 

emartin187 
Home of the Thunder Valley Narrow Gauge 
Home of the Martin Track Sweepers and TrakrTotes 
SA 360


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

ran both a Billy and Wrekin today. both were weak when running light. put 11 cars behind them and they both "talked"' now to save for more chuff pipes


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello guys, Have you heard of the Bark Box chuffer? They have great volume, DEEP BASS TONE CHUFF,NOT A HIGH PITCHED SCRATCHY SOUND, and instead of shooting steam oil and water out of the stack all over your loco's paint, it actualy burns the residual oil in the unit, and the water just turns to steam ( more smoke out the stack ).And they have ZERO restrictions or back pressure in the exhaust. Yes I'm pushing the whole BARK BOX speil again because I believe these things are the greatest things since the WELTYK'S WHISTLES.By the way, I think they complement each other GREATLY on a loco.STOP DEPRIVING YOURSELVES,







If you want your loco to sound like it should, get one, you'll be glad you did. Chris Sortina


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Dear All, 
My understanding was that this portion of the web site was supposed to be free of advertising. 
Comparisons between products by end-users is a different matter. I welcome discussions of that type. 
Was I incorrect? 
Dr. J


----------



## emartin187 (Jan 19, 2008)

I did try the Bark Box, but because my C-21 cylinders had been bored-out to increase their size, it didn't work for me. Apparently they have to design the size of the Bark Box for specific loco cylinder sizes (so I was told). I'm going to keep trying by modifying the Chuffer by lengthing the blast tube section. I'll get back on that. 

emartin187 
Home of the Thunder Valley Narrow Gauge 
Home of the Martin Track Sweepers and TrakrTotes 
SA 360


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with you Dr.J 

On top of this i have allergies against pushy sales pitches,specially when the thread is highjacked! This was an informative post on my side regarding optional chuffing improvements! 

Manfred Diel


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sure that the Bark Box is a fine product, but this is at least the third forum post where we're getting hijacked by an advertisement. Respect the purpose of the forum; if you feel that it's important to mention a particular piece of equipment, at least tone it down a little. 

Besides which, BB doesn't make a unit for my engine, so it's of no interest to me anyway.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

This is where we either have constructive criticism about a product or show us how to make them . 

The "Do-It_yourself" is the best part of this hobby anyway 

"Now I am going to go hide in my armored train from the people trying to make a living in this hobby, aah I hear the bullets ricocheting"


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just thought it was neat to find out about it, how else would you know, if someone does not post it? AND if no one writes about their experience with it you would not know how good/bad it was. Be pretty boring if you ended up like over on the G1MRA forum where you can hardly say anything about a product.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*After re-reading the directions, and installing it correctly, it doesn't sound bad on rollers...*


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom, if it is still too cold/windy tomorrow to run outside I'll try it on rollers. Sounded good.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Andrew who made your coal fired boiler for the Ruby? 
How much did it cost? 

Wait Andrew stay right there I'm reloading.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

that's right, Major, read the instructions if all else fails...... 

does sound a lot better than it did yesterday at Dan's steamup....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a new chimney for my Aristo LS Mikado, the cuffer tended to block the draft(I thought) so I made a new chimney out of K&S Brass, turned it down a bit to fit in the
top of the Mikes smoke box.








Here from a top view you can see I have more space. Hoping to try it today. But it's pretty cold out!








The old chimney top.








gained about 2mm.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Steamtom1: if I may ask, what mistake did you make in the initial installation. I am about to do one. Much appreciated Nick Jr


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the chuff pipes facing forward, and they were touching the wall of the stack. They were also only about 2 mm below the top of the stack.

I cut another 3 mm off the exhaust pipes, re-installed the chuffer facing rearward, and bent the pipes so that the chuffer was centered in the stack, not touching any well. 


You can hear the results.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My test today on my Mikado was a great success. The new chimney fixed the Mikado real well. Fired right up, ran fine. I'll try to get a video posted tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the video shows the Summerlands CHuffer sounded pretty good. It always had, just had to open
up the chimney some to get a better draft.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, thank youi. I hope to attempt mine todeay. nick jr


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Good sound Jerry! 
Does it smoke better and how about the goo spitting all over the Mike? Any changes in pulling power ?Let us know, 

Thanks ,Manfred


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Still spits out when first starting up, so does my shay I made, seems most do that. Seemed to run just fine. 
Their UK site is interesting, learn a bit more.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Just installed my Chuffer in my Roundhouse 2-6-2, an easy job. It is raining now, so a test run will have to wait. 

Larry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, I think you will be happy with it. I did my SR&RL yesterday. I ran it on rollers using my finger to add drag and simulate a load. I am very happy with the sound. Nick Jr


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

My Roundhouse prairie just completed a run with the newly installed chuff pipe, and what a difference! Each exhaust beat is distinct, especially when starting a load ,and can be heard 60 feet away at the far end of my track. This engine has an impressive exhaust plume which was not affected by the chuffer taking up much of the stack bore. I am going to order another one, for the Accucraft 4-4-0. 
Neatly made product and worth the price, imo. 

Larry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, the $43 price can't be beat, that includes shipping. LOTS cheaper than a Phoenix!


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

I just installed one on my Ruby and have only been able to run it on rollers, but there is a noticable difference- especially when I put a drag on the wheels to simulate a load. I'm looking forward to getting it on a track!


----------



## samevans (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a point to the instructions suppliedas is explained here http://www.summerlands-chuffer.co.uk/#/chuff-acoustics/4535324736. The basic design is in the public domain and the drawings are on a site on the web but I cannot remember which. At the price most folk buy them but if you have a bespoke loco you may wish to make your own. I would try asking Chris Bird on the summerlands site.

Sam e


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I also just installed on in my Ruby and noticed a significant difference--but also just on rollers so far. I simulated a load with my finger and was very impressed with the improvement. Install is painless


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Another chuffer arrived today, for installation in my Accucraft 4-4-0. Since there was no model specific to this engine, I ordered the one for the Mogul. Simple installation--unscrew the original exhaust pipe and screw the new unit in place. I found that the orifice in the chuffer fell just inside the stack base, barely above the smokebox diameter. Figuring that some of the exhaust would flow back into the smokebox, I made a 3/4" threaded extension at the lower end. Now, the exhaust enters the large hollow area within the flared stack. 
As expected, a nice exhaust sound now. Haven't tried it yet under load; that should make the sound even better. 

Larry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I might try one for my shay, it has two oscillators, so not sure if it will do much for that or not.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

My 2 cylinder Shay underwent a Chuffer implant this weekend. Installation is pretty straightforward with the clear instructions. Here it is installed before the spark arrestor was screwed back in:










The Chuffer works as advertised - big increase in volume, now my Shay really sounds like a steam engine. I now dub thee Sir Chuffalot.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

RE 4-4--0 
Hi Larry How is the sound? 
I talked to the chuffer people and made some measurements on the 440 It seems like the bottom extension is all that is needed 
jim


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim, 
With the temp here at 39 degrees and no sun, I steamed the 4-4-0 outside with a load today. The first run was disappointing, with some increase in volume, but no sharp beat like with my 2-6-2. The 4-4-0 has a hollow tapered stack (Rushton?), so I figured the sound was being lost as exhaust swirled around inside before exiting. After taking measurements of the inside base of the stack, a 2 7/8" long piece of 1/2" OD X 7/16" ID brass tubing, pressed into a .785 dia. bushing with a milled notch to clear a stack assembly screw, was dropped in place. With another test run,that modifiction produced the nice exhaust beat and volume from the Chuffer. 
When checking another similar stack from Accucraft, I found the internal design at the base to be quite different from the one installed on my engine, so the sleeve design will have to be determined for each engine. 
I'm very satisfied with both installations of the Chuffer on my engines. 

Larry


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Larry - I am new to this group and am here as an enthusiast - though I am also responsible for a certain chuffin' product and website. I was very interested to read of your experience with the 4-4-0. I had just decided to lengthen the pipe for this loco by your 0.75 inches when I looked at the Accucraft website and saw the two different stacks. There seems to be one with a tube under the balloon and one is a full balloon (what are the correct terms?). I guessed there was going to be a problem - and within minutes I saw your solution, which sound great, but may be beyond folk without machining facilities. Is there any chance of a photo of your tube and bush - and is there an easier way for people to make it do you think.....? 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chris, yes, you do sound familiar. The first stack you refer to is known as a diamond stack. The one on my 4-4-0 I believe is a Rushton, and I'm not sure of the third style that Accucraft used on these engines. I would expect the inside dimensions at the base of all of these to be different, as found with the two I have. The tubing I used was in my collection of materials, but a suitable tube should be available from K&S Metals at a hobby supplier. One possible "universal" bushing for the base could be to pour JB Weld high-temp epoxy around the outside of the tube bottom, but this is semi-permanent and might turn off some owners. I can think of some other solutions easier than what I did, but the dimensions for each stack design must be determined first before deciding. I will try to get a photo of my tube posted here. 

Larry


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry Green asked me to post pictures of the chuff pipe installation in his Accucraft 4-4-0. In the picture below, he has removed the Accucraft blast pipe and screwed in the chuff pipe.









The chuff pipe sticks up into the smoke stack and the chuff sound got lost in the large volume of the stack.









So, Larry cut a length of tube to lower into the stack to better enclose the business end of the chuff pipe. The machined ring at the bottom just fits the bottom of the stack and keeps the tube upright.









The machined slot in the ring clears an attachment screw which is hidden by the model of the clean-out opening at the bottom of the stack.









This is a view of the clean-out hatch at the bottom of the stack.









When dropped into place, the tube extends up to be flush with the top of the smoke stack.









This arrangement produces a very distinct and mellow chuffing sound which is very pleasing.

Llyn


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow Llyn, those are impressive pictures! Not sure if they are yours or Larry's - but thank you both for posting them. It is a fine looking loco and it is very good to learn that it sounds good. On that subject I have been experimenting today with a long chimney on a 7/8 scale loco - there was a significant improvement when the sound slot was about 25 - 30% up into the tube. It is not louder, but more "rounded" or mellow, to use your word. 
Many thanks again 
Chris


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Those are pictures which I took showing Larry's loco. He's discovered that he's too busy building amazing models to waste time on learning the ins and outs of digital photography. So, when he comes up with something interesting, I photograph it and post an item on MLS. Once it's on the site, he often adds more explanation.

Llyn


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, I give Llyn photo assignments on the Belden Falls Ry so he can earn enough mileage points to keep his K-28 running here on a regular basis. 

Larry


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I learned from NGT Models that the Royal Mail went on strike...so your UK items might be a long time getting across the pond....


----------



## NGTmodels (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, 

The Postal Strike is, as I understand, Friday and Saturday only..., 
so I wouldn't expect more then a weeks delay in shipping to me..., 
then to those who have orders waiting. 

Thanks, 

Zoë


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Take a close look at the spinning globe in the Royal Mail web ad, and tell me if you notice what's glaringly wrong with it. You can find the ad if you go to e-bay UK. 
Dr. J


----------



## NGTmodels (Feb 16, 2008)

...it's gon' the wrong way 'round..., AWHHHHH!


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Zoe: You got it!!!! 
I wrote to their web team last month and got a polite "thank you," but no further action. Maybe each of us should write to them and shame them into doing something. (Zubi: I say this in jest. Causing another individual to feel shame - espeicially in public - is a terrible thing, and I regret whenever I slip, and actually do it.) 
Isnt it amazing what you notice, if you're a rivet-counter? 
Dr. J


----------



## NGTmodels (Feb 16, 2008)

...or if you simply know which way the Earth spins...,


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## NGTmodels (Feb 16, 2008)

....I didn't save the sites..., 
but I found two more globes in counter-rotation on WEB sites..., ? 

Doesn't anyone know which way we're going? 

Zoë


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Were they (a) In the southern hemisphere, or (b) Commonwealth contries that drive on the left? 
I think either of those risk factors can screw up someone's directionality, ouy t'nod? 

J .rD


----------



## NGTmodels (Feb 16, 2008)

My Goodness..., the Royal Mails have finally arrived..., I'm hip deep in Chuffers.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just like CHristmas!


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, 

have your wife wrap it in fancy paper with a bow and give it to you on Christmas morning... Ho Ho Ho 

. 
Bill


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Cold get in trouble with that statement Bill!


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Who's going to be the first to post a video of a Shay with a Chuff pipe? 


.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I think I did that already.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#121506


----------



## NGTmodels (Feb 16, 2008)

TrainMax..., 
that looks an awful lot like an Engine 
I used to run at Lake Lansing Amusement Park..., 
is there a Wisconsin 4 in there, Hydrostatic transmission and Air Brakes? 

Zoë


----------

